# gap between Driveway and garage pad



## joli (Nov 5, 2010)

How serious is a 3/4" gap between the driveway and garage slab. I live in a climate where the winter temp. can go down to minus 30 degrees. 

If it should be repaired is there an easy way to go about it?

Joli


----------



## jb4211 (Nov 5, 2010)

The answer depends on how important is it to you and whether you want it fixed ot not. In a detached, unheated garage used for storage, it may be less of a concern than one attached to the house.

Either way, in my opinion, I'd repair. The scope of the repair is difficult without pictures. But pouring a new concrete threshold for the garage door to rest on is relatively simple. 
1) Dig a trench about 8 inches deep, and about 15" wide, the entire width of the door.
2) Frame the trench with 2x4" lumber. Make sure the frame is level and the appropriate hight for your needs.
3) Tamp the soild and fill with about 2" of crushed stone; tamp again.
4) Fill with concrete and float to a smooth finish.
5) Once concrete has set, remove the forms and repair driveway as necessary.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The only real issue I can think of with a 3/4 inch gap is the potential for water to get into the crack, freeze, and damage either the slab or the pavement. For my money, I would simply fill the crack with butyl caulk. This type of caulk is flexible, will completely fill the gap, and is totally waterproof.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I agree with Daniel,... Fill it with a few tubes of flexable concrete seam caulking...

A rigid patch will break up if the slab, 'n driveway heave at different rates anyways..


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

1st clean out all the junk & debris ( incompressibles ),,, clean the sidewalls well,,, insert 1" closed cell backer rod into the jnt ( space ) set about 3/4" below the concrete surface,,, seal w/100% silicone & tool ( press w/spatula ) against the sidewalls.

did this work for yrs on airport aprons, roads, bdges, etc,,, even under those conditions, 10 - 12yr svce life wasn't hard to get.


----------

